# How much do you feed your dog?



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi I was wondering how much y'all feed your babies.

Please list the following: weight, age, amount of food, how many feedings a day.

Molly is 5.5 months and 5.5 lbs. I feed her close to a third a cup of food 2x's a day, with a small snack in between. Her feeding begins around 7:30-8am and her dinner is around 6-7pm. Her snacktime is between 1-2pm.

Just wanna know what the "professionals" do here.

Thanks.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Well I am in no way a "professional"--but Rex is 5.2 lbs, 9 mo 3 weeks old and he has access to his food all day long. His bowl holds about 1/3 to 1/2 cup and I fill it maybe twice a day. I say "maybe" because he usually only empties in once and then maybe 1/2 the next time, depending on how many treats he has had or his mood I guess. He isnt a gold fish so he wont eat until he pops and he doesnt seems to over stuff himself, so I think we are doing okay!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

This will be good to know 'cause I might be doing this all wrong.







Abbey eats a total of 1/3 cup of the chicken soup puppy food. I pour the entire 1/3 cup in her bowl in the am 8:00 am, offer it to her again at lunchtime 12:00 noon, and give the rest to her at supper time 6:00 pm. If she does eat it all I do give her more but usually she has alittle left over. She does get snacks all day though. About 10 - 15 apple jacks (her fav)!







She's 6 months old and 3.2 lbs now. Do you all think I should just feed her 2 meals now?


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella is one year old and six pounds. I give her 1/4 cup of food in the morning which she snacks on all day and then I give her another 1/4 cup at around 5:00. She eats everything by about 7:00. Plus she gets several treats throughout the day.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

well... Kodie is NOT a good example of this subject. Hes a picky eater so I leave his food out all day long. In the morning I will give him a cookie broken up in his food and then around dinner time I usually put some white rice or veggies in his food to try to temp him to eat. Some days he eats all the food I put in his bowl through out the day and other days... he only eats 1/2.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

lucy's 4 pounds, and i also give her 1/3 cup in the morning and 1/3 cup at night. she usually gets some treats (Cheerios, biscuts) throughout the day.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Harley gets 1/2 cup in the morning and 1/2 cup about 4:00ish. He gets treats thru out the day for going on the peepads and doing tricks. He is a whopping 10lbs though.......


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris is 8 months old and weighs 6.6 lbs. I usually put out about 1/2 to 2/3 cup in the morning and leave it out all day. Here lately she hasn't been eating a whole lot. I usually end up throwing some away. She does get treats for going outside to do her business.


----------



## GSix (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jun 27 2005, 11:48 AM
> *Well I am in no way a "professional"--but Rex is 5.2 lbs, 9 mo 3 weeks old and he has access to his food all day long.  His bowl holds about 1/3 to 1/2 cup and I fill it maybe twice a day. I say "maybe" because he usually only empties in once and then maybe 1/2 the next time, depending on how many treats he has had or his mood I guess.  He isnt a gold fish so he wont eat until he pops and he doesnt seems to over stuff himself, so I think we are doing okay!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75621*


[/QUOTE]

This is exactly how I feed Bailey. He just picks at his kibble throughout the day. The only thing different that I do is in the morning, I mix some canned food into his kibble. I can't help it.. he likes it so much better that way. But for the rest of the day.... his kibble is always there for him whenever he wants it. Just like Rex, Bailey doesn't over stuff himself either. I also try to keep the treats to a minimum...maybe 2 a day. So far so good... he is not over weight but not "skinny" either.


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">Peaches gets 3 meals a day with snacks in between. I feed her about a tablespoon of merrick puppy plate mixed with an equal amount wellness puppy dry food. I think I may be feeding her too much because right now she is 5.5 months and weight jusr about 7 lbs







. Her vet said her weight is fine but i think shes a little on the pudgier side







</span>


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Mikey gets a little over 1/6 cup four times daily (he's 5 years old). 5.4 lbs. He is fed more often because he's a liver/IBD dog so small, frequent meals are ideal. For treats he gets organic puffed rice cereal. He also gets a spoon of plain organic low fat yogurt. 

Jonathan gets 1/3 cup with cheese sprinkled on top twice daily (he's 6 1/2 years old). 5.8 lbs. He usually eats both meals one day then skips one meal the next day. He maintains his weight perfectly and occasionally fasts for an entire day. He also gets an Old Mother Hubbard biscuit or some fruit or something as a treat. He really likes peas or beans for his treat.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella is three years old and weighs almost 5 pounds. I leave out her dry food all day, and I fill up the bowl. She never eats all of it, but if I don't fill up the bowl she tries to ration it for later and won't hardly touch it, one of her many quirks







She usually eats about 1/3 cup in the morning, and about 1/3 cup in the evening. I also give her treats throughout the day because I don't want to worry about her becoming hypoglycemic on the rare days that she barely touches her dog food.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I feed Kallie 1/4 cup twice a day and Catcher just a little under 1/4 cup twice a day of Newman's Own. 

Kallie is three years' old and 9 pounds and Catcher is one year old and 7 pounds. I would leave it out all day but it is gone in a split second. 

I put almost all the food in their bowls and then after they finish I put a few remaining kibbles in a Busy Buddy and they play with that to get the rest of their kibble. I put a few kibbles in the Busy Buddy at lunchtime for a snack. 

I don't give them anything else to eat except an occasional bit of apple and freeze dried fish treats. They love the Newman's Own so much that if I want to give them a treat I just give a few pieces of the kibble and they go nuts for it!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy_@Jul 2 2005, 11:58 AM
> *Bella is three years old and weighs almost 5 pounds.  I leave out her dry food all day, and I fill up the bowl.  She never eats all of it, but if I don't fill up the bowl she tries to ration it for later and won't hardly touch it, one of her many quirks
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Rex is like that too...he wont touch his food if I dont fill the bowl full! Maybe is he thinks he needs to ration it too!


----------

